

S3 FTP: build a reliable and inexpensive FTP server using Amazon’s S3 - anacleto
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/s3-ftp-build-a-reliable-and-inexpensive-ftp-server-using-amazons-s3/

======
corobo
> reliable

What happens if your connection to S3 drops? I'm not super aware of how s3fs
works - does it reconnect everything when your link comes back up? Does it
locally cache files during the downtime? (lets assume this is on the LAN
connecting out to S3 via a WAN link)

You've also put nothing in there to start this thing on boot, at the first
reboot my reliable FTP server becomes a huge pain when my users upload to it
and it gets stored locally rather than on S3 and I then have to move
everything across, remove the local copies, start it up again (hoping nobody's
uploaded anything new in the meantime)

